# Indianapolis Dojos



## Darkmoon (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey every body how's it going!? If any one knows any dojos or practice groups in the Indianapolis area I would love to hear about them, since I'm moveing there at the end of July.                
                                                       Thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 1, 2004)

HI Darkmoon,

Here is a contact from www.modernarnis.net

Indianapolis

The Ryukyu Dojo 
Certified Instructor: William O. Higginbotham 

8616 Manderley Drive 
Indianapolis, IN 46240 
Ph: 317-582-1617 
Email: wchiggin@iquest.net

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2004)

I live in Indiana, about an hour outside of Indianapolis. I've been to several DKI events hosted by Mr. Higginbotham. He's a nice and knowledgeable guy. I believe Ryukyu Kempo is his main style, but he also does Modern Arnis and Small Circle Jujutsu.

Much of the FMA in Indy is kali associated with JKD groups. Some advertise in NUVO which is freely available in the city. There's more in Bloomington (contact Steve Scott, who teaches Modern Arnis). Another good Indiana contact is The Wetoskey Academy in Waterloo, IN, which hosts people like Dan Inosanto.

Good luck!


----------



## Darkmoon (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks a lot you guys, this info will be very helpful when I move there. 

Post more info when you come across it.

                                       Thanks Lot


----------



## ppko (Jul 1, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot you guys, this info will be very helpful when I move there.
> 
> Post more info when you come across it.
> 
> ...


----------

